# JD 3038e engine off after pressed hazard warning



## Gerhard (10 mo ago)

John Deere 3038e
The engine stops when the hazard warning switch is pressed. Restart only works after waiting about 12 hours after disconnecting the battery.
There is a photo of where the hazard warning light relay is located. Thanks in advance. Best regards Gerhard


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Gerhard, welcome to the tractor forum.

One of the symptoms you describe may indicate a temperature sensitive component. Let it cool off for 12 hours and it will start.

The most notorious JD starting problem is caused by the John Deere cold start switch. It is mounted up front of the engine on or near the thermostat housing. I'm wondering if this switch is somehow involved? If this switch is the problem, you can disconnect it and the tractor will start.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Another thought.... Your flasher unit may be disrupting power to the fuel shut-off solenoid on the injection pump?? This would indicate an incorrect wiring hookup somewhere??


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Gotta love modern electronic technology. JD is good for that.


----------



## Gerhard (10 mo ago)

Gerhard said:


> John Deere 3038e
> The engine stops when the hazard warning switch is pressed. Restart only works after waiting about 12 hours after disconnecting the battery.
> There is a photo of where the hazard warning light relay is located. Thanks in advance. Best regards Gerhard


thanks for your answers. To isolate this problem I would like to unplug the hazard light relay, where is the hazard light relay located in the JD 3038e?
photo


----------



## Gerhard (10 mo ago)

*Solution for JD 3038e startup problem*
There are three screws on the right side of the engine block, the ground (minus pole) for the display and the injection pump is attached to the first screw on the left. This screw was loose. After tightening, the tractor started immediately and all electrical parts work like new.
Thank you for your suggestions. Greetings Gerhard


----------

